# Video of Fishing/Backpacking WY's Wind River Range (golden trout)



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

Here is a video of my trip this summer backpacking and Fishing Wyoming's Wind River Range. Amazing scenery and fishing for rainbow and golden trout. I fly and spin-fished (I'm not prejudiced )


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

And here is some time lapse photography at sunset from a couple lakes.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Spectacular! Must have been a heck of a trip. Wild Man of Wyoming is over 60? Get me some of what he's taking,please! The guy doesn't look a day over 35.:lol::lol:

Also, how did you treat the guy for altitude sickness. I know NSAID's are supposed to help, but other than getting him down to lower elevations, what else?


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

REG said:


> Spectacular! Must have been a heck of a trip. Wild Man of Wyoming is over 60? Get me some of what he's taking,please! The guy doesn't look a day over 35.:lol::lol:
> 
> Also, how did you treat the guy for altitude sickness. I know NSAID's are supposed to help, but other than getting him down to lower elevations, what else?


Reg, I'm glad you enjoyed the video. "Wild Man" has worked very hard keeping himself in shape (he prides himself on exercise and diet)

The guy who was altitude sick had diarrhea, headache, and nausea......all common symptoms of altitude sickness. I gave him immodium for the diarrhea and Diamox (acetazolamide), which is used for altitude sickness. It is ideal to take the Diamox before you go by speeding up acclimatization, but it still helps ease symptoms after the fact. It's acts as a diuretic of excess water in blood and increases oxygen levels in the blood, which are two major causes of altitude sickness. People often get headaches at altitude and other soreness because of excessive water and the pressure this creates. They had planned on 6 nights and going much higher, but they changed plans to a lower valley and were going to "take it easy" and see how it goes......hope it worked out for him! I received the Diamox prescription from my doctor "just in case", since 3 years ago I got sick on my first hike of the year where i was camped at 11,200 feet by the 1st day after arriving from Dallas the day before.......stupid impatient me!!


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds to me like he may have had Giardia in the water.....


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Chinookhead (Mar 4, 2005)

DoubleJay said:


> Sounds to me like he may have had Giardia in the water.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


DoubleJay.....I doubt it was giardia because a parasite like giardia usually takes 1-3 weeks to show symptoms after infection (it has to multiply to high enough levels in the body). This guy was on the first day of his his 1st backpack of the trip. However, he may have just had some kind of a "regular" sickness like a virus etc.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

OK thanks, I didn't know about the gestation period, hope to God I never contract it!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

